# comment revenir à ancienne version itunes



## graciabp (3 Août 2008)

bonjour,

J'ai accepté d'installer la mise à jour de la dernière version de Itunes (7.7- 43) et de Quick time : depuis mon mac (power book G4 - 10.3.9) est extrêmement lent, il rame, rame... je n'arrive plus à travailler.

j'ai pensé que ça serait mieux que je revienne à l'ex version de ces 2 logiciels, mais ne sais pas comment faire pour 


télécharger l'ancienne
désactiver la nouvelle et la remplacer par celle téléchargée
merci de votre aide

gracia


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

bonjour
sujet déjà abordé

il faudra
nettoyer les traces de l'ancien itunes surtout le receipt 

Garder les données perso à preserver ( voire dupliquer  par securité)

trouver une ancienne version qui te convient
l'installer

des ancienes versions on en parle là
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ou-trouver-itunes-7-7-0-a-228972.html


----------



## graciabp (3 Août 2008)

merci beaucoup

désolée de ne pas avoir vu que c'était déjà traité

Si j'ai bien compris, avant d'installer une ancienne version (ok pour cette partie et merci pour le lient), je dois supprimer l'application itunes actuelle et tout ce qui est de l'ordre de "receipt" ? et je conserve tout le reste ? je ne risque pas de perdre des données ?

J'ai essayé de retrouver les réponses à ces nouvelles questions, mais j'ai peur de faire une fausse manip'. 


merci à nouveau de ta patience

gracia


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

non fais simple
c'est une appli Apple
il se trouve que si tu tenes un remplacement comme ca le mac te dira " vous avez déjà une version plus recente"

c'est en partie à cause du  ou des fichiers qui controlent les versions et besoin de mises à jour

tu as normalement  celui là  ( ou autre nom avec itunes) à cet endroit
DD/bibliotheque/Receipts/iTunesX.pkg' 

 il faut l'enlever de cet emplacement afin que le mac croit que tu n'as pas d'itunes

puis tu installes en glissant le itunes neuf à la place de l'ancien

perso par precaution je dupliquerai aussi  itunes library et itunes musiques library ( dans le dossier itunes
voire la plist dans preference


----------



## graciabp (3 Août 2008)

Merci pour ces réponses

j'ai réussi à remplacer la version 7 par la 6

mais j'ai un nouveau problème, quand je lance ce nouveau Itune, le message : impossible de lire me fichier Itunes library car il a été créé à l'aide d'une version plus récente d'itunes

est-ce que je dois retourner à la version 7 ? 

merci d'avance
gracia


----------



## graciabp (3 Août 2008)

pardon, je n'ai pas précisé que je suis passée de 7.7 à 7.6.2

merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

ce qui est indiqué est logique
Quelque soit le logiciel
il arrive souvent qu'un fichier data d'une version récente ne puisse pas etre compris par une version plus ancienne
Ceci est  du à des fonctions nouvelles e changement dans l'écriture -codage de l'application et donc du fichier data

-
pour revenir au vrai probleme
la lenteur
empiriquement tu la lies aux mises à jour
mais c'est peut etre autre chose

et effectivement une facon de voir c'est de revenir à la version qui marchait bien
( et dont le fichier data sera bien lu)


----------



## graciabp (3 Août 2008)

entre temps, j'ai effectivement cherché à régler autrement le problème de la lenteur. 

En regardant différents messages du forum, un conseil revenait : lancer Onyx. 

Je l'ai donc téléchargé pour la version 10.3.9. et lancé "Maintenance". Depuis tout à l'heure (plus d'une heure), Onyx tourne (la barre avance super lentement, j'en déduis qu'il répare ? ou que c'est bloqué ?). la barre s'est arrêtée au 10% de sa progression et depuis l'évolution est presque invisible à l'oeil nu

tu crois que c'est la solution Onyx ? que je dois laisser tourner?

merci

gracia


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

bon 
on va pas mélanger 
pour ne pas éparpiller les choses , onyx on va pas detailler dans un fil itunes

*il y a un fil Onyx central où le developpeur lui même répond ( sous le pseudo Onyx)
( attention , faire une recherche interne au fil d'abord, via celle à coté de outils de discussion )
derniere page des 33
http://forums.macg.co/applications/...-vrais-morceaux-de-lauteur-dedans-148224.html

** sinon il a son propre forum (donc chez lui ,  titanium)


de même pour la question lenteur que tu devrais traiter ca  ailleurs ( section G4 ou OSX , plutot OSX pour le moment  ca sent une affaire d'OS)

A titre indicatif avant que tu files voir le fil central
- il est recommandé de fermer un max de choses pendant qu'onyx bosse
- la longueur peut varier selon ce qu'on a coché dans les onglets et boulot à faire


----------

